# How did you know the mos/rating you selected was the 'one'?



## Dz150 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello SS Community;​I am in a situation, i don't know weather or not i want to be regular infantry, from there work my way up, or a corpsman/armyMedic. I keep bouncing between the two mostly because when i do get out of the military i do not want to be part of the rising population of veterans that are unemployed. So knowing if i go in as a corpsman when i come out i can go for a fire rescue career. But i also want to experience the infantry life, kick down doors, kill-houses, training and all that. I know in both jobs i will experience the brotherhood that i'm also looking forwards too. So, i was wondering if anybody used to be in my shoes before they signed, if so what did you do to help yourself? Any advice is appreciated, looking afford to the great responses.
- Dan​


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 12, 2013)

After reading your post, I think you should go 19D.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 12, 2013)

E=MC2


----------



## x SF med (Aug 12, 2013)

With the stellar writing skills shown... I would suggest you go for the  46Q MOS.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 12, 2013)

I hate.

I wanted to be medic, to experience what its like to run the aid station....but I was too busy shooting haji in the face after I kicked in the door of the "kill house"!

Now I'm one of the growing unemployed veterans with no skills to work at the fire house...

Fuck my life, I should have been a chaplain assistant, religious leaders are always looking for someone to hand out the good books....


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2013)

Dz150 said:


> Hello SS Community;​I am in a situation, i don't know weather or not i want to be regular infantry, from there work my way up, or a corpsman/armyMedic. I keep bouncing between the two mostly because when i do get out of the military i do not want to be part of the rising population of veterans that are unemployed. So knowing if i go in as a corpsman when i come out i can go for a fire rescue career. But i also want to experience the infantry life, kick down doors, kill-houses, training and all that. I know in both jobs i will experience the brotherhood that i'm also looking forwards too. So, i was wondering if anybody used to be in my shoes before they signed, if so what did you do to help yourself? Any advice is appreciated, looking afford to the great responses.
> - Dan​


 
A couple of observations:
- You don't even know which branch you want to join?
- No one will take you seriously if you can't use the SHIFT key on your keyboard.....and don't try the "I'm on a phone" line, it doesn't work. If it's worth doing, it's worth doing right.
- The Army and especially the Air Force are pretty good at allowing you to crosstrain into a different career field at the end of your first enlistment.
- You can't always have your cake and eat it too. You want to do various things in uniform but you also want a job when you ETS? And old saying I'd hear in the country comes to mind: you pays your money and you takes your chances.
- What's your desired end state? Backwards plan from there. If you don't have a desired end state beyond "Employment" then you're hosed.


----------



## Dz150 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ahh. Thanks have a good1


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 12, 2013)

Dz150 said:


> Ahh. Thanks have a good1



M8.  You forgot "m8".  It's, "have a good1, m8".  You can thank me later.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's some advice. Sort out your fucking spelling and grammar.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 12, 2013)

*OP:*   My advice is to apply for college - we have enough people who think their enough is good enough; it isnt.




JAB said:


> I hate.
> 
> I wanted to be medic, to experience what its like to run the aid station....but I was too busy shooting haji in the face after I kicked in the door of the "kill house"!...



Had ya been an 18D ya could have done both...


----------



## policemedic (Aug 12, 2013)

Dz150 said:


> Hello SS Community;​I am in a situation, i don't know weather or not i want to be regular infantry, from there work my way up, or a corpsman/armyMedic. I keep bouncing between the two mostly because when i do get out of the military i do not want to be part of the rising population of veterans that are unemployed. So knowing if i go in as a corpsman when i come out i can go for a fire rescue career. But i also want to experience the infantry life, kick down doors, kill-houses, training and all that. I know in both jobs i will experience the brotherhood that i'm also looking forwards too. So, i was wondering if anybody used to be in my shoes before they signed, if so what did you do to help yourself? Any advice is appreciated, looking afford to the great responses.
> - Dan​



On the off chance you're serious and need a bit of guidance (the manner in which you reply to this post will determine that), here's some advice from someone who holds the 11B and 68W MOSs. 

First, you've insulted the Infantry. Work your way up? There is no CMF more honorable than the Infantry. Those who move on to more specialized assignments such as the Ranger or SF Regiments will tell you it's the mission that's special.   Yes, they have different training and a larger skill set, but that doesn't mean they've moved up.  The Infantry is the Queen of Battle, and you'd better learn to show it the respect it has earned in blood.   Right now, you're not worthy to wear the blue cord many of us have earned. 

As far as being an Army 68W goes, you have not shown me the attention to detail that would be required to be a good clinician.   With that said, 68Ws graduate as NREMT-Bs.  Since most fire departments are civil service, you'll get no extra points with these FDs for being a -Basic.  You'll benefit from veteran's preference, but you'd get that for having been a supply clerk as well.   By the way, the fact that you think you need to work in a fire department to do quality EMS tells me you either want to be a firefighter or don't know much about EMS. 

Tighten your shot group, young man.


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

Dz150 said:


> Ahh. Thanks have a good1



I'm a Medic, and former Infanteer.

I was actually going to give you some advice until I read "good1". You seriously posted that to the Administrator who told you in the post you replied to to stop that juvenile shit?
I love getting new Soldiers like you posted to my platoon, I make it a personal mission to hound you for every stupid thing you do, correcting you by whatever means I can, until you either square yourself away and stop doing retarded things, or you are discharged from the Military. It's your/their choice.

*I strongly suggest that you stop posting, start reading and learn how you should conduct yourself here. You're off to a poor start so far, thats not a game ender, but it will be well on the way to it, if you continue to act like a retard. Got it?*


----------



## Muppet (Aug 12, 2013)

DZ50, I guess my little advice I gave you went through one ear out the other....Policemedic and my other brothers on here said it all and I do not need to repeat it. Insulting Infantry, the men I fought, sweated and lived with was not a good idea either. You will find info / mentors on here but first you need to get some shit straight and fly right.

F.M.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 12, 2013)

Medic Army Ranger


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 12, 2013)

How did I know?  This old guy with a beard came around with this pointy magic hat, and it sat on my head and pronounced... MI!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 12, 2013)

To make a sure point. Being neither a 68W or an 11B will really hook you up on the outside. Being an EMT-B will not get you a job. If you are doing the army for outside skills do computer stuff.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 12, 2013)

Dan,
The more I have thought about this, I think I started to steer you in the wrong direction. Remember every Marine is a riflemen. I would join the Marine and become a corpsman. They turn boys into Men, I have even seen then turn girls into Men. If you have any questions about the Marines I would PM Teufel or Marine0311


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2013)

DZ150, 

Don't listen to all the haters.  I'm sure your recruiter has already told you this (you have spoken with a recruiter, right?) but the best thing you can do is go "open contract".  That way, once you complete boot camp you get to sit in a room and with your drill instructors and together choose your future, there is a nifty Power Point presentation and everything!

They will spell out out all of the pluses and minuses of each MOS, and then give you a couple of days to think about your decision before having to make a final selection.

Trust me, it would be the best solution for both you and your future service!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2013)

Go Signals, it's always a party and you get to listen in to all the phone sex while deployed.


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> If you are doing the army for outside skills do computer stuff.


 
No. Go Air Force if you want to do computer stuff. You can pick up a TS clearance, certifications, sit around and do nothing, the PT's easy, the women tend to be attractive, and you can know and do fuck all for how many ever years you're in, but your resume' looks great.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dz150 said:


> So, i was wondering if anybody used to be in my shoes before they signed, if so what did you do to help yourself? Any advice is appreciated, looking afford to the great responses.
> - Dan​



I wish I was in your shoes buddy!!!!
To have a resource like this at my finger tips before I joined would be awesome.
Remember, the men on this site are mostly legends, shit you read in books (not myself, I mean some of the people who have already chimed in here)...they are heroes, they are the people it sounds like you want to be.

You asked for an opinion, here's my humble one...if a magic wand existed, and I could go back in time...
I'd be a CCT, I like radios, computers and such 

It sounds like you wanna be a MEDIC, so go PJ.

Both jobs require for you to grab whats between your legs, take a hard look at what you got.....and just go for it.
(PT, brains, sexxy hair, and a few other things will help out along the way but you get what I am sayin....you need to have ALOT of drive!)

Stick around, listen to these smart people, don't step on your crank, and figure out what it is you want then join that mentor group!

Bottom line, we need people to join the Military, but at this point we need the right people!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 12, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> No. Go Air Force if you want to do computer stuff. You can pick up a TS clearance, certifications, sit around and do nothing, the PT's easy, the women tend to be attractive, and you can know and do fuck all for how many ever years you're in, but your resume' looks great.


Then you can supervise Freefalling when you deploy


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2013)

Goddamnit I hate you.

LOL


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 12, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> No. Go Air Force if you want to do computer stuff. You can pick up a TS clearance, certifications, sit around and do nothing, the PT's easy, the women tend to be attractive, and you can know and do fuck all for how many ever years you're in, but your resume' looks great.


HEY! That's- generally true. I actually don't have a response, that was perfect.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 12, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Go Signals, it's always a party and you get to listen in to all the phone sex while deployed.



This is true!  Who else kills the connection right before the magical moment?


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've had a few MOS's over the past 20 years, started with 95B, then 97B, 37F, 31D then back to 35L (97B).

But, I wish I would have been young enough when the Air Force made "Aerial Gunner" a career field


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 13, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> This is true!  Who else kills the connection right before the magical moment?



Just because you didn't finish, didn't mean there wasn't a magical moment already.  :-/


----------

